# Browning BAR LongTrac Stalker Vs. Benelli R1



## Fancied06 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am comparing between (Browning BAR LongTrac Stalker) Vs (Benelli R1), both in 30-06.but don't know which one should I grab b/c didn't handle neither of them. So any thoughts and/or experiences with wither would be appreciated.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

i cant say much about the browning.... but when it came to a brown bear, and moose rifle... my choice was the benelli.....

i shot one 2 years ago, and it shot disgustingly well.... it was a 30-06....
i bought mine last year, its a 300...

it too shoots, really well.... in fact 1" with factory winchester supremes are common...... the rifle functions flawlessly, and shoots fast, with little recoil... target re-aquisition is very fast.... im loving it.

ive got a leupold vx3 on it, and it its truely a legitimate death stick.
i cant say more about how fast it gets back on target, after the first shot.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

I just ordered a Browning BAR 270, LH. It was the first semi-auto
that I found for a left handed. I was able to look at the 2009 
models RH and was very impressed with the weight reduction. It
seemed about 2lbs less than the older BARs.

The big question for me, what scope.....


----------

